# Rare extras stingray



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 5, 2017)

I was lucky enough to get this beautiful 1968 Schwinn Stingray Runabout. It was bought by the original owner in 1968. He was a car show enthusiast and one of the main driving forces behind the “Toppers Car Show” which is one of the best in the upper Midwest. He took this bike with him and his impressive collection of classic cars to many shows all around the United States. He called this bike The Grinch. The bike does not appear to have been pedaled and still has some nobbies on the tires. The owner’s manual is in the frame and I am told the receipt is in there but I am not going to open it to find out. The ray has one blemish and it is some tape residue on the top of the seat. I am confident it will come out, but I am not going to touch it.This is a great piece of history.


----------



## Adam1231 (Nov 5, 2017)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 9, 2017)

I had one just like it years ago , wish I would have kept it .
Congrats on a nice piece .


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 9, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I had one just like it years ago , wish I would have kept it .
> Congrats on a nice piece .



Do you have a blue super deluxe chain guard


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 9, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Do you have a blue super deluxe chain guard




No not at the moment have a few but no blue .

Rafael


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 9, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> No not at the moment have a few but no blue .
> 
> Rafael



Well, keep an eye out for me


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 9, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Well, keep an eye out for me





Is that a joke cause I only have one eye ?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 9, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Is that a joke cause I only have one eye ?



I thought you were a pirate


----------

